# World's BEST guitar player--me??



## makaha99 (Jun 21, 2013)

Here's a recent video that I made (this video is on my 2nd YouTube channel--I've got 2 channels):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgxNilRv_PA

And because I can play guitar like in the video above, Jake Shimabukuro (yes that Jake Shimabukuro--the most famous ukulele player in the world. He's been on Late Night with Conan O'Brien, Jimmy Kimmel, etc. He's toured in Jimmy Buffett's band, toured with Bela Fleck, jammed with Steve Vai, collaborated with Yo Yo Ma), he asked me to record on a couple of songs that were never released commercially but that I have, and I have the link to one of the songs below.
So on the recording below, which Jake arranged, he asked me to play like how I do in the video in post #1, which means I played walking bass/chords and we traded solos, so here's the breakdown:
Jake's first solo-- from 0:53- 1:43
my first solo--from 1:43- 2:33
Jake's second solo--from 2:33- 3:23
my second solo--from 3:23- 4:12
Since this is jazz, it's all improvised and in fact, first takes....
So here's the link on Broadjam.com:
http://www.broadjam.com/player/player.php?play_file=5366_604209

I'm also a heck of a bass player, like on this music that I wrote:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnlalmCmYsU

and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh8TwPGHNv8

Here's me shredding on electric guitar like there's no tomorrow:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3oVRJm-RBU

and playing with an amazing tone using an ADA MP1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm_qcwIVQMg

Amazing cutting edge piece:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_9fakz5JGk

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Robert Lau (Jun 22, 2013)

there not as good as steel panther


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 22, 2013)

Brilliant, but you have a long way to go to beat Jimi


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 22, 2013)

makaha99 said:


> I'm also a heck of a bass player, like on this music that I wrote:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnlalmCmYsU


I naturally expected this thread was going to suck, but this is a lot better than I expected and def doesn't suck. Nice composition.


----------



## makaha99 (Jun 22, 2013)

Jimdamick said:


> Brilliant, but you have a long way to go to beat Jimi


Are you talking about me beating you, Jim ?
I mean your name is Jimi right?
LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 22, 2013)

makaha99 said:


> Are you talking about me beating you, Jim ?
> I mean your name is Jimi right?
> LOL


 i'd think when anyone mentions the name jimi and they're talking about worlds best guitarists, it would be jimi hendrix, but what do i know??


----------



## makaha99 (Jul 17, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> I naturally expected this thread was going to suck, but this is a lot better than I expected and def doesn't suck. Nice composition.



Thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## hsfkush (Jul 17, 2013)

Michael Keane for me is one of the best and I'm sorry to piss on your parade, but you just don't compare to him. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9yApi-lrrY

That's just all the solo's from his bands latest album.

But fair play, if that is you(this is a cannabis forum after all) and congrats on the recording sessions with Jake.

Also, I'm not too keen on how you blow your own trumpet, things like this can and will end up with you getting abused at some point, whether it's in jest or whether it's meant with purpose. You're talented no doubt, you've been asked by a pretty respected musician to record an album with him, that in it's self deserves credit. You can also play multiple instruments, very well I might add, but I didn't see any "shredding like no tomorrow" and I certainly didn't see "one heck of a bass player". What I saw, was some half decent tapping with a mediocre soft rock riff in the middle, and then I saw a listenable bass player. Victor Wooten and Jack Bruce are what I would call "one heck of a bass player" category.


----------



## makaha99 (Jul 25, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Michael Keane for me is one of the best and I'm sorry to piss on your parade, but you just don't compare to him.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9yApi-lrrY
> 
> ...


actually, I had tendonitis in my left hand in that "Epic Fail" video, but I decided to record it anyway as it was taking a long time to heal. Here's a recording of what it sounds like when I'm at 100%--both a lot faster and with more stamina:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn8ZJna9v64

and here's some of my songs with super cool riffs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjT1Lc_w5Lg

and this one (check out super mini solo in second verse):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyOBkg282Q0

and this one (super melodic with superb guitar solo):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaY4vQX7Sfo


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

you play well not the best guitar player in the world that would subjective to each's personally opinions.


----------

